#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  4 Steps to Run a Successful Product Brainstorm Session

## Bhavya

As a product leader, you might put your own ideas directly into the product roadmap without much input from others. But, if you have a big team you need curate product ideas from your teammates as well. So, here are the 4 steps to run a successful product brainstorm session.
*
1. Set the proper context for your product*

Understand your product goalsCreate product themes around metrics you want to moveDefine the problems you want to solve with your product
*
2. Agree on a framework for assessing product ideas*

Whether you want to pick the idea that makes the biggest impact, the one with the smallest scope or some combination of ideas.

*3. Conduct an actual brainstorm Session*

Maintain a positive atmosphereMake your team members feel safe to share their ideasAlternate your brainstorming between individual contribution and group discussion.

*4. Organize the ideas and choose the best one*

Group similar ideas together and organize them into a shortened list around the product context.Gather feedback and support from team membersMake the best ideas into your product roadmap.

----------

